# We need a tranquilizer!



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

By "we" I mean me and my goats.  Yesterday I was trimming my buck for LA and show. I just bought this buck about two months ago and he is already 5 years old. Don't know if he has ever been body clipped. Rodeo time! :crazy He is a big boy. With a friend, he managed to get clipped. My question: is there anything I have give him to calm down a bit when I need to work on him?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Not sure. What about Rescue Remedy or something like that? Although, you'd probably need to give him a ton of it. No clue, sorry.

I would think the better course would be to handle him as much as you can and hopefully he'll start to cooperate.


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

If you tell a vet you need to transport this animal and he doesn't do well traveling, ask the vet to sell you some Acepromazine (sp). I used to give it to a Weimeraner who was terrible with anxiety. I hope this helps and they give you a script for it.

Thank You

Don


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Banamine will sometimes calm them down, too. 1 cc per 100 lbs. It's an injectable drug but you can give it orally.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Lonestar Sky said:


> If you tell a vet you need to transport this animal and he doesn't do well traveling, ask the vet to sell you some Acepromazine (sp). I used to give it to a Weimeraner who was terrible with anxiety. I hope this helps and they give you a script for it.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Don


I've always wondered if ace is safe.


----------



## Sharon Miller (Feb 18, 2013)

I do not know how safe the use of ace is in goats. I can tell you in dogs if it is given without very accurate weights they can go comatose and die, so would recommend. With banamine you are slowing the gut down. I would make a little time a few days a week to securely tie him close, like against a gate or fence panel and handle him. Tat way he learns you are not going to kill him, just touch him.


----------



## Sharon Miller (Feb 18, 2013)

Guess i should proof read my posts, sorry. Wouldn't do ace...
My phone has a tenancy to make up its own words....


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

What about benedryl? I know it puts me out. Maybe it will calm a goat?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I've used Benadryl for allergic reaction, and never noticed them sleeping more. But it would be safe to try. They do make herbal supplements to calm horses. I think they use chamomile.


----------

